# shutter count



## marmots (Jun 2, 2012)

i have a t2i and was thinking of selling it soon to upgrade to a 5d mkii, but i wanted to be able to post the shutter count and don't know how to do so

i searched it in google, and most of the results were very indecisive, with no "best" solution...

so i was wondering what you guys used, because i know i've seen people post their count in the buy/sell section

thanks in advance


----------



## Overread (Jun 2, 2012)

I've heard that there are a few programs out there which can read it - however Canon don't make it accessible by default. You can send it in for a service and have Canon find out the count though. The other option is to just state your photo file name - unless you've regularly reset the number count (or gone past the limit of the counter, whereupon it goes back to 1) .


----------



## marmots (Jun 2, 2012)

Overread said:


> I've heard that there are a few programs out there which can read it - however Canon don't make it accessible by default. You can send it in for a service and have Canon find out the count though. The other option is to just state your photo file name - unless you've regularly reset the number count (or gone past the limit of the counter, whereupon it goes back to 1) .



i also want to know live view actuations, so the file name won't help


----------



## jrizal (Jun 2, 2012)

Some links that may be of help. 

http://eoscount.com/About.aspx

[URL="http://mansurovs.com/how-to-find-total-shutter-actuations-on-nikon-and-canon-dslrs"]http://mansurovs.com/how-to-find-total-shutter-actuations-on-nikon-and-canon-dslrs

[URL]http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/forums/thread4331.htm[/URL][/URL]


----------

